# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Sourcing a single panel timber door

## Mcblurter

I am trying to match some internal doors we have.  They seem to be ply with a timber frame ?Vic Ash, what is known as a single panel.  All I am wanting is something with a timer grain single panel so we can match existing doors, but I don't want one especially made for $325!!!!! (we need three of them!!)  I rang a few places a month or so back and was told of a maple single panel door for around $180 but can't find my bit of paper where I wrote it.  Also had some problems of being told one thing on the phone and a completly different price when we get there.  Door needs to be solid as will need to trim them a bit.
Any suggestions, contacts or links would be appreciated.
We are inner west Melbourne.
Cheers
McBlurter

----------


## TermiMonster

I'm pretty sure there's a "Doors Plus" in Ballarat Rd, probably Maidstone.  I'd be surprised if they didn't have something like that...........
Try Footscray... 276-282 BALLARAT ROAD,  FOOTSCRAY 3011
  PH: 03 9317 9335

----------


## Mcblurter

Tried them before without success.

----------


## Tools

Post a pic of what it looks like. 
Tools

----------


## seriph1

Is this a period door in a home built between the 1930's and 1950's?

----------


## Mcblurter

Hi everyone
Thanks for the replies.  Haven't been able to get to my home computer, still covered from the dust!!  Will try and get to it and send some pics soon.
Cheers
Mcblurter

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I'm assuming that this is like a single panel glass door but instead of the glass your doors have a plywood centre.... 
Like this one?     http://www.qualital.com.au/photogall...ted-doors.html  I suspect that this isn't the only timber finsh......

----------


## TermiMonster

Have you tried a second hand yard...Steptoe's in Collingwood, there's one in Swan St(?), Richmond, and more in the Yellow Pages.  You might get lucky, most have heaps of doors.

----------


## Sunshine Renos

Try Select Salvage in Kensington -I got an internal door to match a Californian Bungalow & they ranged from $90 - $120.  The one I got is not an exact match, but unless they are next to eah other you can't tell the difference

----------


## wkitney

I got five single panel doors from:
Hughes Renovators Paradise
17 Franklyn St Oakleigh East 
They have recently moved (new address above). Their stock is now better organised and more accessible. All the single panel doors are grouped together in one spot. 
I think I paid about $60 each.

----------

